# No Tip...1 Star? Will this really make a difference?



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

How many drivers actually do this? Do you think Uber will really change this option?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

The passengers don't know that the tip isn't included so it's not really fair to them...

I five star if any of the following three occurs:
1) PAX is waiting for me.
2) PAX and I have a good conversation.
3) PAX tips me.

Lacking any of those three they get 4 stars or less depending on a number of other factors.


----------

